

Condé Nast to shut Portfolio magazine  - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/cond-nast-shut-portfolio-magazine/story.aspx?guid=%7B1DCD02AC-32E9-4BDD-A8C2-6FDE32A41330%7D

======
joe_bleau
I read a few issues from a local dentist's office. Didn't really impress me
that much. Seems like they ran a lot of ads for very expensive watches and
other rich man toys. Oh, and the ads for that weird-looking exercise machine,
too.

------
tortilla
I had a subscription and actually enjoyed most of the well written articles,
but knew in the back of my mind they weren't going to last, especially in this
economic climate. Not even considering the disruption caused by the Internet.

------
Dauntless
They had some good articles from time to time, one down for diversity.

Edit: Also, in moments like this you got to be glad reddit is open source

------
tokenadult
How did the launch cost of Portfolio compare to the acquisition cost of
Reddit?

